# [Emerge] -u world impossible

## HiSoKa

Voilà, je viens de passer à la 2005.0 et je décide de faire un emerge -u world histoire de mettre à jour

Mais le probleme c'est que mes drivers ati bloquent l'installation de la derniere version d'opengl-update

Mettre à jour les drivers ati est impossible car ça demande les derniers drivers opengl et mes pilotes actuels bloquent justement l'installation d'opengl-update.

Ca se mord la queue là !

Comment faire?

PS: au passage, ça change beaucoup de choses de faire emerge -uD world?

----------

## kernelsensei

ca serait plus clair avec un copier-coller d'un pretend mais bon ..

essaye de faire ca :

unmerge les drivers, mets a jour opengl-update et re-emerge (update) les drivers

et oui, le -D ca change pas mal de choses .. tu mets tout a jour (ce qui est mieux je pense)

----------

## HiSoKa

si je veux mettre à jour les drivers ati

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5  

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [2.0_pre5] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 [6.8.0-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19 [8.8.25] 

```

et si je veux mettre à jour opengl

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [2.0_pre5] 

```

ma version de ati-drivers est la 8.8.25

ça m'embete un peu de supprimer la version des ati-drivers, je commençais à trouver les bons réglages  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

vire les seulement temporairement, le temps de faire la MaJ ...

----------

## krinn

Essayes ça

emerge --oneshot --nodeps opengl-update

emege --oneshot ati-drivers

ps: c'est un bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81513

----------

## bosozoku

Oué bah le bug est pas résolu.

@kernel_sensei, tu te vois désinstaller les drivers, mettre à jour et réinstaller les drivers à chaque fois que tu as besoin de faire un Ud world (régulièrement quand même) ? Bah moi non, je trouve que c'est bidouiller et tout ça à cause d'ati encore (bon y sont pas directement concercés la  :Laughing:  ). Je comprend pas que les devs ne corrigent pas un problème aussi sérieux (c'est quand même très chiant) depuis tant de temps (plusieurs semaines).

----------

## ALK13

j'ai le meme problème sur mon portable...

----------

## El_Goretto

YA pas que le driver ATI qui coince, c'est même plutot opengl-update je dirais, car sur le portable avec une i830:

```
# emerge -uvp xorg-x11

[...]

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)
```

*blam*  :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oué bah le bug est pas résolu.
> 
> @kernel_sensei, tu te vois désinstaller les drivers, mettre à jour et réinstaller les drivers à chaque fois que tu as besoin de faire un Ud world (régulièrement quand même) ? Bah moi non, je trouve que c'est bidouiller et tout ça à cause d'ati encore (bon y sont pas directement concercés la  ). Je comprend pas que les devs ne corrigent pas un problème aussi sérieux (c'est quand même très chiant) depuis tant de temps (plusieurs semaines).

 

Bah ya surement un probleme au niveau des ebuilds et donc ca va etre modifie .. cette manip il l'aurait fait une fois ...

EDIT:

@El_Goretto: Ah oui, j'allais oublier, les versions recentes de xorg integrent opengl-update donc pu besoin de l'installer a part .. tu peux le virer !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @El_Goretto: Ah oui, j'allais oublier, les versions recentes de xorg integrent opengl-update donc pu besoin de l'installer a part .. tu peux le virer !

 

Wééééééééééé  :Very Happy: 

Merci du tuyau chef.

----------

## kernelsensei

pas de quoi .. mais en fait je me pose quand meme des questions car j'ai opengl-update d'installe la .. donc il se peut que j'ai parle trop vite .. mais je sais pas pourquoi cette idee m'est venue a l'esprit .. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ben je vais jouer les cobayes  :Smile: 

Le même message subsiste après avoir viré opengl-update.

```
# emerge -av xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] -bindist -debug -doc +zlib 969 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1  37 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 [6.8.0-r3] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server* -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,094 kB
```

----------

## krinn

Bon apparament c'est un probleme de package qui a besoin d'un package qui a besoin de lui-meme, donc se mort la queue

Et c'est pour ca que 

emerge --nodeps opengl-update le corrige (enfin l'evite plutot)

----------

## krinn

Faut que je m'appelle Krinn_sensei pour qu'on m'écoutes ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Faut que je m'appelle Krinn_sensei pour qu'on m'écoutes ?

 

non non  :Wink:  , sinon verifie sur le bugzilla que ca n'a pas deja ete reporte, si oui, peut etre que c'est deja fixe, donc refais un emerge sync

----------

## El_Goretto

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Faut que je m'appelle Krinn_sensei pour qu'on m'écoutes ?

 

Loool  :Laughing: 

Bon, génuflexion respectueuse pour Maître Krinn, car sa manipulation fonctionne, plus d'erreur par la suite. Mais c'est une manipulation pour contourner le problème qui reste présent. Pour vous, j'ai testé après la commande de Krinn:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av opengl-update

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1  0 kB
```

Donc on revient au point de départ à chaque fois qu'opengl-update doit être mis à jour.

----------

## Starch

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av xorg-x11
> 
> ...

 

emerge -C xorg-x11

emerge xorg-x11

d'après moi, faut pas aller plus loin

Starch' -- baille

----------

## krinn

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C xorg-x11
> 
> emerge xorg-x11
> ...

 

Ben faudras que tu ailles plus loin parceque ca marche pas ton truc, tu te retrouveras encore avec opengl-update en blocker

La seule difference c'est qu'en plus tu auras plus xorg  :Very Happy: 

donc:

1/ emerge --nodeps opengl-update comme ca ca debloque xorg

2/ emerge xorg-x11

3/ oui au final, faudras toujours faire --nodeps sur opengl-update mais bon, y'a pas de solution autre et plus aisée que celle la pour le moment.

----------

## Starch

étrangement ce problème ne m'est jamais arrivé. Toutefois, une once de logique me fait dire que ça marche.

opengl-update est bloqué par la version actuelle de xorg-x11. Je l'enlève.

j'émerge la nouvelle version. Le paquet fautif n'est plus là. Donc ça marche

Alors après quelque chose d'autre peut bloquer, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire.

note: depuis le temps que j'utilise gentoo, je n'ai jamais eu le besoin d'utiliser --nodeps.

----------

## Enlight

Pas mal de devs déconseillent le D lors de l'update!

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Pas mal de devs déconseillent le D lors de l'update!

 

tu parles du -D ??? (--deep)

ah bon, moi je me souviens qu'ils le conseillait vivement au contraire...

----------

## krinn

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je l'enlève.
> 
> j'émerge la nouvelle version. Le paquet fautif n'est plus là. Donc ça marche
> ...

 

 :Smile:  regarde tu verras, le paquet qui bloque n'y est pas (N sur opengl-update) et portage veut opengl-update pour installer xorg-x11

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av xorg-x11
> 
> ...

 

Comme je l'ai déja dit, c'est un bug, c'est un problème de dépendance et c'est pas encore résolu pour le moment. Ce qui explique que --nodeps n'est pas souvent utilisé sauf dans un cas comme celui la ou t'as pas le choix en fait.

Je schématise le truc

opengl-update VEUT xorg pour s'installer donc tu peux pas l'installer

MAIS

xorg veut opengl-update pour s'installer, et comme opengl-update veut xorg...

Ca veut dire ça "se mord la queue"Last edited by krinn on Thu Apr 14, 2005 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

/me applaudit krinn des 2 nageoires et s'en va confectionner un panneau "C.Q.F.D."  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

```

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1) 

```

on aura beau dire, moi je lis qu'une version < à xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 bloque l'installation de opengl-update 2.1.1-r1

Si ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut y lire, c'est que l'ouput de emerge est particulièrement pourri.

----------

## kernelsensei

chez moi la version 6.8.2-r1 est en stable il me semble ... c'est comment chez vous ? t'as quelle architecture ?

----------

## krinn

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on aura beau dire, moi je lis qu'une version < à xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 bloque l'installation de opengl-update 2.1.1-r1
> 
> Si ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut y lire, c'est que l'ouput de emerge est particulièrement pourri.

 

Ben en fait t'as raison et c'est pour ça qu'on appelle ca un bug, parcequ'il fait pas ce qu'il devrait faire ou afficher ce qu'il devrait montrer.

Regarde, xorg-x11...-r4 bloque opengl-update, mais pourtant il a d'installer la version 6.8.0-r3 et il doit mettre a jour en 6.8.2-r1, rien a voir avec une -r4 et pourtant...

----------

## Starch

oui c'est pour ça que l''homme, dans son infinie sagesse, a inventé les opérateurs d'ordres...

r3 < r4

----------

## bosozoku

kernel sensei : non non à chaque mise à jour il faut désinstaller puis remettre les ati drivers... Une fois ne suffit pas.

----------

